# My yellow lab holding?



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I believe one of my yellow labs is holding,pics may not be the best!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

yes she is


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Zoolander (Jan 20, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Congrats!


+1


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

she's holding fully developed fry,judging by how dark the bulge is,I would keep an eye on her,she's looking kinda thin


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

She's still holding,I see the small fry in her mouth...hopefully soon;she will spit them out.

On a side note,I have 2 Rusty's holding now also! :thumb:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I was surprised today,I found a small fry swimming around amongst the rock,I had all but written them off since this was her first time and didn't see any for awhile. :thumb:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

It's amazing how some of the little babies can hide in the nooks and crannies of your rock caves. I guess that's how it is in nature. Congratulations.


----------

